# I'm not going to Harrogate



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

But some of my meeces are  Six of my splash bucks will be joining the NMC soon  Their grandmother is a tricolor doe from the lovely town of Hemer in Germany where she lived with Roland F. 

To the ones who are going to breed them, good luck and I love to see what more than 100 years of British expertise will do to their offspring. A little preview, mind you they're quickly taken pics.....:roll:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They are c(h) based yes? Very pretty markings.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Good luck from the Grandmother-breeder too... :lol:

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> They are c(h) based yes? Very pretty markings.


Thx  Parents are Splash (Blackeyed Siamese) x Himilayan.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

lovely, and what long tails!


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

Beautiful mice


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

so who do we go to in a few years to get our hands on some of these handsome mice?


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Jealous  me  No :lol: 
why can't we have them here


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Thx for the friendly comments


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

SiamMeece said:


> But some of my meeces are
> 
> To the ones who are going to breed them, good luck and I love to see what more than 100 years of British expertise will do to their offspring.


Thankyou,they have arrived safely and been dispersed among fanciers.Two are with me and they are not only beautiful but in excellent condition and of good type


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad I could help and that they arrived safe and sound. Feel free to keep us updated on any tri development


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Will do,they have joined the ladies today.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

SarahC said:


> Will do,they have joined the ladies today.


Sarah, will you be breeding them for splashed or for tri-colour? Im curious, since I'd love to see what you all over seas do with the gene, especially for just splashed.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

tri ,splashed are not recognised although the ones I have collected are beautiful to look at in their own right.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Will anyone that acquired the other splashed mice be working on getting them standardized?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they went to two other people.One will only be working towards tri,the other I'm not sure about.To be accepted as a variety they would have to be vastly different from anything else we have.There is also the fact that some varieties we already have are not well supported,do we need more?They would I think have fancier appeal on the other hand.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

breeding well thank you and the two bucks that were yours remain fit and healthy.


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Real beauties, they inherited their father's markings very nicely!  What colour is the first one?

I got my first tricolours in january from splashed piebald carriers, some of whom are very nicely marked and resemble the tricolours I got from Roland. Paired up the first ones in april and last week had my first tricolour litter. Will make pics when I'm in a less lazy mood


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the first one is a fawn splashed,he has just gone in with a doe.I have several piebald bred babies now so the next generation will be interesting.Look forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

just a bit of an update.Progress has been slow due to not having many genetically viable does.I still have the two original bucks and a few different colours including marten sable and choc fox.This buck has a broken mother x splashed buck.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

ohhh my i love the mouse above sarah looks like a roan. i'd so love to have a nosy around your breeding box's i bet they are full of rare gems


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I love that buck too!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

The Village Mousery said:


> ohhh my i love the mouse above sarah looks like a roan. i'd so love to have a nosy around your breeding box's i bet they are full of rare gems


you are a bit young but for those who remember,think steptoe and son a complete old fashioned pile of junk,I want to be more ordered but I'm just not.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

AnnB said:


> I love that buck too!


thank you.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

HemlockStud said:


> Sarah, will you be breeding them for splashed or for tri-colour? Im curious, since I'd love to see what you all over seas do with the gene, especially for just splashed.


I have done a small piece for our club magazine on this subject.If/when it is published next month I will update this thread afterwards on the splashed topic.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Oh damn, I knew there would be a good reason to join the NMC (other than just for breeding/showing). I've been really interested in the splashed/tri colour topic. Do you think us humble "pet" mouse keepers will ever be able to offer a home to some tri colours?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

AnnB said:


> Oh damn, I knew there would be a good reason to join the NMC (other than just for breeding/showing). I've been really interested in the splashed/tri colour topic. Do you think us humble "pet" mouse keepers will ever be able to offer a home to some tri colours?


I would expect them to become readily available to everyone eventually.They resemble brindles but have none of the breeding drawbacks so I can't see any reason why not.


----------

